# Forum > Technical > Board/Site Issues >  GitP problem or Cafe Press Problem?

## Lord Torath

Some of the links on the Cafe Press website are down.  When you try to select a shirt size/color, it sends you back to the top level of the GitP Store Cafe Press site, instead of letting you choose a shirt.

Is this something that the Giant in the Playground needs to fix?  Or is this something Cafe Press needs to fix?

This post contains a list of the broken links: Is the CafePress store closing?

----------

